# 97-01 bumper ideas?



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

I have an older mount version of the Meyer E-47 pump where the lights stay with the truck. I used it this year on my 99 Cherokee. It was a snow pushing machine. I had one 23" snowfall this past March and it paid for itself in that one storm. I plan on removing the hydraulic pump and lights for summer as I use this as my toy hauler, firewood fetcher, vacation vehicle.

This system came off a 95 Cherokee and had all the correct mounts. How did you guys with the 97+ XJ's keep the fender wells from hitting the tires on the highway when the plow was off? As the front bumper corners hold the wheel well liners in place. Was thinking I need to get a semi mud flap and maybe extend the bumper corner to fender well liner for some way to attach it.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Mod the bumper to flush mount.


----------

